# 5HTP, diet



## tia (Aug 19, 2006)

I just started this and found I can sleep better and my pain is really decreased. I just take one at bedtime.

Just thought I'd mention it. Of course check with your MD...etc.....first.

Also I'm changing my diet to more vegetarian. I may go on a wheat free diet soon too.

I feel sleeping helps.

And I'm trying to stop criticzing and doubting myself.

Tia


----------

